# Organ Procurement



## lcole7465 (Mar 12, 2015)

I code for anesthesia and I need some input. I have a claim for an organ procurement. Everything I have found only shows the ASA 01990. In my old position for the providers I coded for that is what we used. My current employer is telling me that it needs to be a CPT code and wants to use 33944. My issue with is that there is op report stating what organs were actually taken and my understanding on these codes is that they are for direct donor to recipient tranplants. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## beachgrl62 (Mar 13, 2015)

*Donor Procurement*

I use the CPT 01990 with ICD-9  V59.9 as you are only coding for the anesthesia. Not the procedures that they are doing during that time.


----------



## lcole7465 (Apr 7, 2015)

beachgrl62,

Would you happen to have something in writing or a link that I could show my supervisor that we are coding only for the anesthesia??

Thank you


----------



## beachgrl62 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Donor procurement*

No, I could not find a link at this time. My understanding is the anesthesia is for the physiological support while the doctors do the procurement. The anesthesiologist is providing the anesthesia, not actually removing the organs. Have you contacted the donor service to find out what their policy is?


----------



## lcole7465 (Apr 27, 2015)

No, I have not as of yet... I will contact them and see what they require. 

Thank you


----------

